# Sibiu, Romania, Europe's 8th most idyllic place to live



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ancient tree by quinet, on Flickr​


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

WOW:nuts::applause:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:


Untitled by Mara-Ștefana Petrovici, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

GM 943 - Sibiu by Desiro256, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania i Bulgària by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr



Romania i Bulgària by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr





Romania i Bulgària by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr




Romania i Bulgària by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr



Romania i Bulgària by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr



Romania i Bulgària by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr



Romania i Bulgària by jordillar_fotos, on Flickr

​


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome photos from Sibiu, PRIMEVAL! :cheers2:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Dakaro! :cheers:


Sibiu, Roman Catholic Cathedral by KAM0S, on Flickr



Sibiu, fountain at night by KAM0S, on Flickr




Sibiu, top view by KAM0S, on Flickr



Sibiu, hot summer by KAM0S, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Panorama - Centrul istoric Sibiu by mihai.petrisor, on Flickr





Biserica parohiala Sfanta Treime, Sibiu by mihai.petrisor, on Flickr




Muzeul Brukenthal, Sibiu by mihai.petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Untitled by Two Steps Closer, on Flickr




Untitled by Two Steps Closer, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu, Transylvania, Romania. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu.Romania.Roumanie by alin986, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Catedrala ortodoxa, Sibiu by mihai.petrisor, on Flickr



Panorama - Centrul istoric Sibiu by mihai.petrisor, on Flickr​


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm in love with Mitteleuropa. This town looks great, and I didn't know about it! Thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PA070076 by brianj.lowe, on Flickr



PA070075 by brianj.lowe, on Flickr



PA070101 by brianj.lowe, on Flickr




Sibiu, Roumanie by CarnetsDeTraverse, on Flickr



Little Square - Sibiu, Romania by cold_shutterhand, on Flickr





Separation by Cold Shutterhandd, on Flickr​


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!















Wikimedia​​


mmircea​​


Dan Octavian Botez​​

horalex​​


Costin Mihăilrescu​​


vla3d​




PA070076 by brianj.lowe, on Flickr




Untitled by Two Steps Closer, on Flickr​



Talavan​​


Dan Gabriel Pahonțu









Marian Huc​​

crilo​







Dan Octavian botez​​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

oblious​













Gabriel Neculai​













cutundra​














Tiana Oceș​














sibiul.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.


First picture and video: scene and trailer from the 2012 Austrian / German / Romanian movie Blutsbrüder teilen alles ("Blood brothers share everything")




Blutsbrüder teilen alles by Austrianfilm, on Flickr








































Sibiu (german - Hermannstadt, latin - Cibinium) by Cristian Ghe., on Flickr​











Ovidiu Lucaci​
















linerudmission.blogspot.ro​




















keptar.niif.hu​

















Alessia in Wonderland​


















continentalhotels.ro​





































Iwan Schrackmann​


















andrei_s​


















Yu Yabiku​






























65951140​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.



IMG_8431 by ariadna_a, on Flickr




View from the Golden Tulip elevator by V.Matuszewski, on Flickr





Window on Sibiu by AquaZeiss, on Flickr




Sibiu panorama by Puiuen, on Flickr​


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

very beautiful, thank you Primeval


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

manon said:


> very beautiful, thank you Primeval


Thank you Manon and thanks to those who liked! 







La Nuit des Musées. by adrian.crapciu, on Flickr








Summer frenzy. by adrian.crapciu, on Flickr








10 sec before start by adrian.crapciu, on Flickr







4 july 2013. Sibiu. by adrian.crapciu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.


009-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr








007-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr









002-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr







025-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr







002-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr







010-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr








006-Romania-Sibiu by Octav Bobe, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fantana pe str. Balcescu by Leon Luca, on Flickr






Str. Balcescu by Leon Luca, on Flickr






Sibiu by Leon Luca, on Flickr








Str. Xenopol by Leon Luca, on Flickr








Strada Mitropoliei by Leon Luca, on Flickr






Trepte by Leon Luca, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cladire de pe str.Arhivelor by Bogdan Denes, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu by s0lz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Metropolitan Orthodox Cathedral












Catedrala ortodoxa din Sibiu by Bogdan Apostoaia, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos and from Sibiu


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Large Square in Sibiu Romania par minoritynomad, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiul vazut din YR-BGG TAROM by dorinnovac, on Flick​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Sibiu - Centrul Istoric by razvan_0315, on Flickr









Sibiu - Centrul Istoric by razvan_0315, on Flickr












Sibiu (Hermannstadt) by Bure45, on Flickr​


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow! Sibiu is awesome!

Now that's what I call a hidden gem!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.








oradesibiu.ro​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hermannstadt by hvacaloumis, on Flickr





Hermannstadt by hvacaloumis, on Flickr





Hermannstadt by hvacaloumis, on Flickr





Hermannstadt by hvacaloumis, on Flickr






Hermannstadt by hvacaloumis, on Flickr





Lügenbrücke by hvacaloumis, on Flickr​


----------

